# Question about my GP



## Wvfarmer (Dec 16, 2011)

View attachment 6778
. 
My wife got me this GP for Christmas 2011. He is supposed to be full blooded but he has a brown head. I've never seen one with a brown head. Do they sometimes have it or is he a mix? He is from working parents and is an awesome guard dog for our goats. He is good with chicken and all the other critters except cats. He is about 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## Wvfarmer (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry about the pic being side ways... I took it with my phone and don't know how to turn it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, they can be colored like that. Do a google search for Great Pyrs.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

I dont know about the dog, hey he is doing the job:thumb:. That is a pretty good rub going on that tree, is that from goats, deer?


----------



## Wvfarmer (Dec 16, 2011)

That's from out goats, I wish it was from a deer! And thanks Maura!


----------

